# Im Regen an den Forellenteich?!



## TRANSformator (9. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Leute,
ich hab mal ne Frage und zwar wie schaut es aus, wenn man an den Forellenteich geht und es dabei regnet?

Wie stehen die Fangchancen?
Ist irgendwasbezüglich Montage oder Köder zu beachten?

MfG


----------



## Floschek (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Im Regen an den Forellenteich?!*

also ich habe noch nie besonders gut bei regen gefangen, aber viele meinen ja, dass die fische bei regen besser beißen


----------



## Betreuer1 (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Im Regen an den Forellenteich?!*

Hey,
habe schon öfter bei Regen am Teich geangelt und es war nie das Problem, mußte aber feststellen, das bei niedrigen Temperaturen, die Montagen immer feiner werden mussten bzw mit Spiro es am besten ging oder einen Tauwurm auf 1 m.


----------



## bissfieber (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Im Regen an den Forellenteich?!*

Ich hab beim Angeln im Regen auch ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Sie beissen dann meisten am besten kurz nach den Regen wenn er gerade aufgehört hat. Aber ich geh nie so gerne bei Regen angeln ins besonndere am Forellenpuff, weil es einfach nur eine Schweinerei ist wenn alles so dreckig wird. Aber wenns das einem wert ist, kann man es mal versuchen.
Viel Glück


----------



## Fischdödl (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Im Regen an den Forellenteich?!*

Ich habe es schon oft gehört das sie bei Regen dann besser beißen sollen.Bei mir war es aber immer umgekehrt |kopfkrat Hatte aber auch noch nicht so oft das vergnügen bei Regen am Forellenpuff zu sein :m


----------



## TRANSformator (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Im Regen an den Forellenteich?!*

ich werds einfach mal versuchen und dann berichten wie es war, werde freitag an den teich fahren, brauch ein paar forellen damit der räucherofen voll wird.

vll regnet es ja auch garnicht, werd auf jeden fall mal bescheid sagen ob es sich gelohnt hat.

vll hat regen auch fast keinen einfluss aufs beissverhalten.......also wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass ich ein fisch wär, könnt es mir eigentlich schnuppe sein obs regnet oder nicht, bin ja eh nass#c.

das würde auch für die verschiedene aussagen sprechen. ist halt wie bei gutem wetter, mal läufts udn mal nicht.

danke erstmal
mfg


----------



## Gerry (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Im Regen an den Forellenteich?!*

Auf jeden Fall sind bei Regen weniger Angler da als bei Sonnenschein.
Ist ja auch kein Nachteil. Beissverhalten hab ich keinen grossen Unterschied gemerkt ob bei Regen oder nicht. Ich glaube eher das grössere Temperatur- und/oder Luftdruckschwankungen eher was ausmachen. War jetzt innerhalb 10 Tagen 2 mal los und haben beide male gut gebissen. Das Wetter ist ja auch schon seit etwa 2 Wochen konstant und soll ja auch noch die Woche so bleiben. Denke du hast gute Chancen zur Zeit.


----------



## TRANSformator (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Im Regen an den Forellenteich?!*

so wollte ja berichten wie es gelaufen ist:

also war heut mrogen bis zum mittag am teich, war noch dunkel als ich ankam , der nachbar links findg im dunkeln zwei stück, der rehcts neben mir auch, da dacht ichs chon das kann ja heikel werden, hatte auchnoch die knicklichter vergessen udn konnte somit weder sehen wohin ich werfe noch wo meine pose sich befindet.

hab mir dann einfach gedcaht ich wart bis es hell wird, als es hell war gings los udn die anchbarn schauten nur dumm...........13 stück, mehr als die wzei zusammen, eine richtig große ist mir leider abhanden gekommen, haken ist kurz vorm keschern ausgeschlitzt.

war also ein erfolg, auch wenn es nicht geregnet hat.

mfg


----------



## Milchner (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Im Regen an den Forellenteich?!*

Sowie es Gerry schon beschrieben hat.Forellen reagieren unheimlich auf Luftdruckveränderungen und auch auf die verschiedenen Mondphasen.Ich habe mich mal mit einem echten Forellenspezi unterhalten.Er hat mir erklärt,das er schon seit Jahren Buch führt,über das Beissverhalten,bei verschiedenen Witterungsverhältnissen.Bei herannahendem Tiefdruck,wird sich das Verhalten der Forellen vorallem in einem See ,dahingehend ändern,das sie das Fressen einschränken.Auch hat er festgehalten,das bei Vollmondphasen das Gleiche festzustellen ist.
Ich habe ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht.Wir waren dieses Jahr wieder in DK und hatten 12 Tage Regen,bei zunehmendem Mond.Gegenüber dem Vorjahr,in dem wir ganz andere Witterungsverhältnisse hatten,war unser Fangergebniss eher mau.
Aber das sind halt alles subjektive Einschätzungen.An einem Tag unseres DK-Urlaubs dieses Jahr,wurde am ganzen See nix gefangen,nur ein Angler mit Fliege hat alle Thesen wiederlegt und hat als einziger,seine Fische gefangen.


----------

